# Keyboard randomly stopped working.



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a windows 8, Packard bell laptop. 
I forgot to turn my laptop off, and instead left it on sleep mode for a day or so. When I came to enter my password, my keyboard was not working, and I have had to use the on screen keyboard to type.
I have rebooted, and have checked things like Filter Keys.
When I tried again today, I managed to type a couple of random letters in the search bar, while the laptop and windows was still starting up. Once everything was fully loaded, I was unable to type anything more.


Does anyone have any hints at all?.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what is shown for keyboard in device manager
control panel - device manager 
expand the entry
any warnings with yellow colour icon and 
what is the entry please


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you for the quick reply.
No warnings that I can see. Attached, screen shot


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

right click the entry 
standard ps2 keyboard
click uninstall
agree the warning and reboot - shut down and then power on


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

And after that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

see if any different


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

No change, unfortunately. Got a few keys out, but then nothing


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is the laptop keyboard and not an external connected usb - is it please
What is the full model of the Packard bell


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes it is the actual built in laptop keyboard. It is a Packard bell EasyNote TE


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

which please there are seven to eight variants of TE


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm sorry, the te69


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

have you tried an external (desktop) keyboard to see if it is a hardware or other issue? what about in your bios? are you able to navigate normally? finally what about in safemode? Does the keyboard work there?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

which please
EN TE69BM
EN TE69BMP
EN TE69CX
EN TE69CXP
EN TE69HW
EN TE69KB


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel, admin tools, services
see if you have a service listed as


Dritek WMI Service
if so check its start type and if it is stopped - try starting it
if by chance it is disabled that is the problem


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

It is the TE 69BM. I cannot see that under services
But there is WMI Performance Adapter? This was stopped, so I started that, but no difference.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what was it start type


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

The startup type? Manual


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is the OS Windows 8.1 64 bit
if so download and install this
http://global-download.packardbell....435965&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=EASYNOTE&Step3=EN TE69BM&OS=81P1&LC=en&BC=PACKARD BELL&SC=EMEA_27P

It installs the enhanced keyboard functions

Program executable:
LManager.exeName:Launch Manager
Signed by Dritek System Inc.
Path:C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\LManager.exe
MD5:9abc4e3b00cfa3a47d5569f5b49fe42f
The Dritek Launch Manager software is a keyboard driver for enhanced keyboard functions which include a play, pause, stop, volume and Windows function key on laptop PCs. The software launches when the PC boost and allows the customization

and I have read that if these files are corrupted it can prevent the keyboard from working
*Overview*

Launch Manager is a software program developed by Packard Bell


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi, sorry, I'm not very good with all this. I downloaded: http://global-download.packardbell....435965&Step1=NOTEBOOK&Step2=EASYNOTE&Step3=EN as per above.
I then extracted all the files in that download. But I am unsure of which to open. Have attached a screen shot in the hopes that you can point out what i need to do.
Also, I managed to get a usb keyboard and this works perfectly.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

launch manager x64


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

When I click that it says I need to run setup.exe
I clicked the second from bottom setup.exe and that ran me through uninstalling Packard bell launch manager, and then re-installing, which I did, but when I tried to run the launch manager x64 again, it still said i needed setup.exe


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If the setup as you say has uninstalled and reinstalled the software, then that is all that is needed
It will when installed automatically configure the software when the computer is booted
Disconnect the usb keyboard and reboot


See if the behaviour of the laptop keyboard is any different


----------



## Shiningg (Jan 16, 2015)

unfortunately, there has been no improvement.


----------



## ofir2006 (Jun 4, 2015)

Press start, in the search bar write "Device manager", under keyboards, is there anything that shouldn't be? such as a yellow question mark or anything suspicious?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

see post 2



> what is shown for keyboard in device manager
> control panel - device manager
> expand the entry
> any warnings with yellow colour icon and
> what is the entry please


and post 3 for your answer


> No warnings that I can see. Attached, screen shot


----------

